# Sonntag lockere HaBe Tour ?



## Buddy (12. Februar 2004)

Da das Wetter ja am Sonntag richtig schön werden soll (lt. wetter.com), wollt ich mal nachfragen, ob Interesse an einer *lockeren* Tour besteht ? Also ca. 30-40 km bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit  Ich dachte so an 12.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte...

Wäre schön, wenn ein HaBe-Kenner als Guide mitfahren würde... Ich möchte nicht immer die gleiche Tour fahren  

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Rabbit (12. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Wetter ja am Sonntag richtig schön werden soll (lt. wetter.com), wollt ich mal nachfragen, ob Interesse an einer *lockeren* Tour besteht ?


Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich WETTER.COM nicht traue (da stand gestern auch noch was mit 12% Regenrisiko für heute und heute steht da plötzlich 80% ...   ) melde ich mich vorbehaltlich Petrus' Segen  mal an.

BTW: Ich kenne mich recht gut in den HaBes aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STEF1 (12. Februar 2004)

Bin auch dabei. Grüße, Steffi


----------



## Buddy (12. Februar 2004)

Fein, hätten wir schonmal Harry als Guide 

Ich hab die Tour mal im LMB eingetragen...


----------



## OBRADY (12. Februar 2004)

Ich fahr auch mit....


----------



## Martinbaby (12. Februar 2004)

Ich kann leider Sonntag nicht, die Freezers spielen in der Colina. 

(hoffentlich ist die Eishockey-Saison bald vorbei  )

Allen anderen viel Spaß

@ Buddy: ich bin also nicht dabei, somit läufst Du keine Gefahr, wieder "meine" Runde fahern zu müssen


----------



## Buddy (12. Februar 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> @ Buddy: ich bin also nicht dabei, somit läufst Du keine Gefahr, wieder "meine" Runde fahern zu müssen



So war das doch net gemeint  

Schade, dass Du net kannst, dann aber hoffentlich Mittwoch


----------



## Tracer (13. Februar 2004)

Wünsche euch viel spaß beim biken....bin in 4 Wochen auch mal wieder dabei!
Jetzt ist erst Biken in Ecuador angesagt mit IGD......wir werden euch dann Berichten mit fotos auch natürlich. Hoffe nur das unsere Bikes heil und gleichzeitig wie wir ankommen.
Also bis bald
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Buddy (13. Februar 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche euch viel spaß beim biken....bin in 4 Wochen auch mal wieder dabei!
> Jetzt ist erst Biken in Ecuador angesagt mit IGD......wir werden euch dann Berichten mit fotos auch natürlich. Hoffe nur das unsere Bikes heil und gleichzeitig wie wir ankommen.
> Also bis bald
> Gruss
> Willy



Na dann mal viel Spaß euch beiden


----------



## papa (14. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Wetter ja am Sonntag richtig schön werden soll (lt. wetter.com), wollt ich mal nachfragen, ob Interesse an einer *lockeren* Tour besteht ? Also ca. 30-40 km bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit  Ich dachte so an 12.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte...
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn ein HaBe-Kenner als Guide mitfahren würde... Ich möchte nicht immer die gleiche Tour fahren
> 
> Gruß, Rick


Ich bin neu und hätte Interesse an einer Tour.Ich weiß aber leider nicht wo die Kärntner Hütte ist.Vielleicht seid Ihr aber auch zu schnell für mich.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (14. Februar 2004)

papa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin neu und hätte Interesse an einer Tour.Ich weiß aber leider nicht wo die Kärntner Hütte ist.




Hi
Also ich komme zwar nicht mit, aber ich weiss wo die Kärtner Hütte ist.
Deinem Profil nach kommst du von Norden aus !?
Also du fährst durch den Elbtunnel dann Heimfeld runter (ist die nächtste oder übernächste?? Ausfahrt).
Wenn du jetzt links abbiegst kommt nach ca 1,5 bis 2km die Kärntner Hütte auf der linken Seite. (ist auch ausgeschildert)




			
				papa schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht seid Ihr aber auch zu schnell für mich.




Zu langsam wirst du für DIE Tour morgen sicher nicht sein   

Richtig rund gehts zb. bei Touren von Catsoft.  

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa (14. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung.
Wenn es keine Einwende gibt bis morgen um 12.00 Uhr


----------



## Buddy (14. Februar 2004)

papa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es keine Einwende gibt bis morgen um 12.00 Uhr



Im Gegenteil, bis Morgen


----------



## Janny (14. Februar 2004)

Hm, wenn ich mich im LMB anmelden will, kriege ich die Meldung, ich sei für die Tour schon angemeldet. Dabei sehe ich mich aber nicht auf der Liste. Egal, dann melde ich mich eben auf diesem Wege an. Ich will mitfahren.
Bis denne
Janny


----------



## Buddy (14. Februar 2004)

Bist doch drin 

Cool, dann werden wir ja morgen ne richtig große Truppe


----------



## tobi303 (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
bin auch neu hier im Forum und würde gerne bei der Tour morgen mitfahren! Da ich sonst meistens Rennrad fahre habe ich nicht so ein tolles Mountainbike und Fahrtechnik im Gelände habe ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so richtig drauf...  
Kann ich trotzdem mitkommen?
Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, dann werden wir ja morgen ne richtig große Truppe


Und wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann hat sich Det auch "heimlich" nur im LMB angemeldet 
Prima, dann können wir ja ggf. sogar zwei "Truppen" machen. Die "Frischen" und eben die, die heute auch schon gefahren sind 

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa (14. Februar 2004)

tobi303 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin auch neu hier im Forum und würde gerne bei der Tour morgen mitfahren! Da ich sonst meistens Rennrad fahre habe ich nicht so ein tolles Mountainbike und Fahrtechnik im Gelände habe ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so richtig drauf...
> Kann ich trotzdem mitkommen?
> Viele Grüße
> Tobias



Hey Tobias,
Gut das Du da bist dann bin ich nicht so alleine.


----------



## Rabbit (14. Februar 2004)

Na, dann will ich die beiden Neuen hier im Forum mal herzlich willkommen heißen (immer diese Mod-Pflichten  )! 

Grundsätzlich ist uns jeder Neue erst mal willkommen. Gerade die hier angekündigte Tour könnte man ja auch als Einsteiger-/Neuling- oder auch Schnuppertour bezeichnet. Schließlich heißt es ja *lockere* Tour. Also soll ja keiner überfordert werden


----------



## Martinbaby (15. Februar 2004)

Mensch, wir haben erst mitte Februar und die Saison scheint mir bereits jetzt langsam wieder in´s Rollen zu kommen  Bei der heutigen Tour sind schon 5 Biker angemeldet, leider bin ich nicht dabei  Zunehmende Aktivität hier im Forum, zwei HaBe-Touren an einem Wochenende, und einige neue User.

Das sind doch gute Vorzeichen für das Frühjahr. Wollen wir hoffen, daß das so weiter geht. Mein Dachgepäckträger ist auf dem Wege und dann haben ich und zwei Mitfahrer aus Eimsbüttel auch wieder einen größeren Einsatzradius.

Ich freue mich schon 

Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## papa (15. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte mich bei Euch bedanken das Ihr mich mitgenommen habt.Leider ist meine Kondition nicht ausreichend.Deswegen bin ich zurückgefahren sonst hättet Ihr nur ständig warten müssen.Aber heute ist nicht allertage ich komme wieder keine Frage.Ich hatte richtig Spass.


----------



## mag (15. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Wetter ja am Sonntag richtig schön werden soll (lt. wetter.com), wollt ich mal nachfragen, ob Interesse an einer *lockeren* Tour besteht ? Also ca. 30-40 km bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit  Ich dachte so an 12.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte...
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn ein HaBe-Kenner als Guide mitfahren würde... Ich möchte nicht immer die gleiche Tour fahren
> 
> Gruß, Rick




Moin Budy,
habe leider erst jetzt den Termin gelesen   
Fährst Du am Wochenende regelmäßig von der KärntnerHütte die HaBe Tour?
Würde gerne mal als Neuer locker mitradeln


----------



## Buddy (15. Februar 2004)

mag schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Budy,
> habe leider erst jetzt den Termin gelesen
> Fährst Du am Wochenende regelmäßig von der KärntnerHütte die HaBe Tour?
> Würde gerne mal als Neuer locker mitradeln



Hallo Mag,

wir fahren eigentlich so gut wie jedes WE, geht jetzt ja endlich wieder richtig los... Wenn es dann nimmer so früh dunkel wird, werden meist auch 2-3 Touren in der Woche angeboten. Einfach immer mal hier ins Forum bzw. ins "Last-Minute-Biking" gucken.

Neue sind natürlich immer willkommen  

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Buddy (15. Februar 2004)

papa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich bei Euch bedanken das Ihr mich mitgenommen habt.Leider ist meine Kondition nicht ausreichend.Deswegen bin ich zurückgefahren sonst hättet Ihr nur ständig warten müssen.Aber heute ist nicht allertage ich komme wieder keine Frage.Ich hatte richtig Spass.



Wir hätten auch gewartet, wir lassen schon niemanden im Wald stehen 

Aber ich denke für einen totalen "Frischling" war die Tour auch etwas hart... Vllt mache ich ja mit Martin nächstes WE nochmal ne Tour, die ist was leichter  Aber dann bitte mit Helm 

So und jetzt warten wir auf den Tourbericht von Harry  Und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit "Warum ich ?", ich weiß dass Du das gerne machst...


----------



## tobi303 (15. Februar 2004)

War eine ganz tolle Tour heute, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu fahren! 
Vielleicht scheint ja nächsten Sonntag wieder die Sonne...  
Hoffe Ihr nehmt mich mal wieder mit!
Tobias


----------



## Focus-Biker (16. Februar 2004)

Ihr fahrt nur mit Helm? Dann muss ich mir ja auch noch einen kaufen...Ich habe bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Helmen gemacht...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2004)

Focus-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr fahrt nur mit Helm? Dann muss ich mir ja auch noch einen kaufen...Ich habe bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Helmen gemacht...



Jo! Es werden i.d.R. nur Leute mit Helm mitgenommen. Ein guter Helm stört nicht weiter und kann deine Mitfahrer  vor bösen Überraschungen schützen. (Wer schon mal Leute nach einem Sturz ins Krankenhaus bringen müßte, weiß was ich meine. Will mir besser nicht vorstellen wie die Köpfe ohne Helm ausgesehen hätten.)
Auslaufmodelle gibt es teilweise unter 50,-- Euro.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jup. (16. Februar 2004)

@catsoft oder alle anderen guides in hh:  ich würd ja auch mal gern in harburg mitfahren - aber nur um mal ne ungefähre ahnung zu bekommen, was mich erwartet:  
was heißt denn, geschwindigkeit mittel, wenn ihr ca. 2std. unterwegs seid?
nur das ich nicht schlapp mache und ihr mich in den dunklen wäldern zurücklassen müßt. bin nämlich nicht mehr 20!  
vom technischen wird man es wohl hinkriegen (wer sein fahrrad liebt-der schiebt!)


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2004)

jup. schrieb:
			
		

> @catsoft oder alle anderen guides in hh:  ich würd ja auch mal gern in harburg mitfahren - aber nur um mal ne ungefähre ahnung zu bekommen, was mich erwartet:
> was heißt denn, geschwindigkeit mittel, wenn ihr ca. 2std. unterwegs seid?
> nur das ich nicht schlapp mache und ihr mich in den dunklen wäldern zurücklassen müßt. bin nämlich nicht mehr 20!
> vom technischen wird man es wohl hinkriegen (wer sein fahrrad liebt-der schiebt!)



Hallo Jup.
In der Harburger Mountains wird keiner zurückgelassen. Such dir am besten einen langsamere Wochenendtour aus.  Je größer die  Gruppe desto besser für dich, dann gibts mehr Pausen. Wenn du dich hier ankündigst kannst du sicher sein, das sich der Guide darauf einstellst, allerdings solltest du selber anfangs nicht zus chnell angehen   
Bei mir heißt mittel ca. 15 Km/h Schnitt, also ca 30 KM in 2 Std., im Sommer  kann ich aber auch schon mal 40 Km in der Zeit machen, allerdings würde ich dann nicht mehr "mittel" dranschreiben.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Bin auch nicht mehr 20 und auch nicht mehr 30, sondern eher 40+  


Gruß
Robert


----------



## Focus-Biker (16. Februar 2004)

Ok, dann kaufe ich mir also noch ein Helm, bevor ich mal mitfahre   

Gibt es beim Helm wichtige Kriterien? Oder sonst noch was wichtiges, was unbedingt dabei sein sollte?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Februar 2004)

Focus-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann kaufe ich mir also noch ein Helm, bevor ich mal mitfahre
> 
> Gibt es beim Helm wichtige Kriterien? Oder sonst noch was wichtiges, was unbedingt dabei sein sollte?



Ja, das wichtigste ist, dass er paßt!    Derzeit gibt es überall die Helme von Lazer z.B. bei B.O.C. oder Bicycles im Angebot. Ganz OK und derzeit spottbillig. Das Modell Revolution ist zu dem Preis der Hammer, allerdings nur wenns paßt! Ich persönlich steh auf die Helme vom MET. Sind gut und günstig, kosten derzeit aber mehr als die von Lazer.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## papa (16. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hätten auch gewartet, wir lassen schon niemanden im Wald stehen
> 
> Aber ich denke für einen totalen "Frischling" war die Tour auch etwas hart... Vllt mache ich ja mit Martin nächstes WE nochmal ne Tour, die ist was leichter  Aber dann bitte mit Helm
> 
> So und jetzt warten wir auf den Tourbericht von Harry  Und jetzt komm nicht wieder mit "Warum ich ?", ich weiß dass Du das gerne machst...


Danke für das Angebot. Wenn Du am Sa.oder So. eine leichte Tour startest bin ich dabei(für dich zum aufwärmen).Gezeichnet der Frischling.


----------



## Focus-Biker (16. Februar 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das wichtigste ist, dass er paßt!    Derzeit gibt es überall die Helme von Lazer z.B. bei B.O.C. oder Bicycles im Angebot. Ganz OK und derzeit spottbillig. Das Modell Revolution ist zu dem Preis der Hammer, allerdings nur wenns paßt! Ich persönlich steh auf die Helme vom MET. Sind gut und günstig, kosten derzeit aber mehr als die von Lazer.
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Ok, danke. Dann werde ich mich mal umschauen


----------



## Martinbaby (16. Februar 2004)

Das hört sich ja an, als ob wir wieder bald mal wieder eine lockere Einsteiger-Tour für die Frischlinge machen müssen.

Das wäre ja was für mich


----------



## Focus-Biker (16. Februar 2004)

Ich brauch noch ne ganze Weile, bis ich wieder "fahrtüchtig" bin. Brauche noch n Helm und ne neue Federgabel.


----------



## Martinbaby (16. Februar 2004)

Focus-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch noch ne ganze Weile, bis ich wieder "fahrtüchtig" bin. Brauche noch n Helm und ne neue Federgabel.



Aha, da geht der Virus schon um 

Helm - klar, ist Pflicht! Aber wenn wir schon grad beim Händler sind, warum nicht ne neue Federgabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus-Biker (16. Februar 2004)

Naja, bei meiner Federgabel kommt nachm Einfedern die ganze Inneneinrichtung mit raus auf der rechten Seite. Für kkleine Fahrten in der Stadt ist das kein Problem, aber im Gelände....?!
Wenns wieder wärmer wird, kommt die Inneneinrichtung auch nicht raus. Ist irgendwie ein "Kälte-bug".
Naja, ich werd mal sehen. 
Is nicht einfach, ne günstige Federgabel zu finden, die bei meinen 90 Kg noch die richtige Steifigkeit hat.


----------



## madbull (16. Februar 2004)

Focus-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Is nicht einfach, ne günstige Federgabel zu finden, die bei meinen 90 Kg noch die richtige Steifigkeit hat.


Da gibt's nur eine, die wirklich in Frage kommt: Marzocchi Bomber MX Comp. Für rund 150-180 zu kriegen, steif, haltbar, gut. In der Preisklasse unangefochten die Nummer Eins.

EDIT: Hmmm...  Die 150-180 waren scheinbar 2003...  Die 2004er ist offensichtlich nicht unter 206 zu bekommen...  Trotzdem: Go for Marzocchi, vor allem in der Preisklasse.


----------

